# Hello from Illinois



## Nightcrawler (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi my name is Gary aka Nightcrawler I just joined your site. I am looking forward to sharing my work and learning more about my hobby.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome!

Where in Ill. are you?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome to the Asylum...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2013)

G'day sport and welcome from the land of Oz.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome from England, home of Chicken Tikka Masala ....................


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome from the Great White North.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome from another Illini. There are a few of us here and at least one that recently defected to Arkansas.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## woody (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey Gary glad you joined in, looking forward to your wip of the Heinkel.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 10, 2013)

Another welcome from the land of the Pavlova!


----------



## Nightcrawler (Dec 10, 2013)

The Quad Cities


----------



## Nightcrawler (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you,glad to be here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2013)

G'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## Nightcrawler (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello, from the land of ice and snow.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you !


----------



## Nightcrawler (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you from Illinois the home of the Bears and Blackhawks


----------



## Nightcrawler (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Nightcrawler (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope you will excuse all the thank you`s did not realize I could reply to all with one post. So thanks again I`m glad to be here looking forward to hearing from all of you .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2013)

Nightcrawler said:


> The Quad Cities



Welcome from just across the river. I am on the Iowa side of the QC.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome from the Right Coast!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome from the Ill-Noise deserter. Used to live in the Chicago suburbian area, i.e. Palos Hills (before it was), Aurora, and lastly Joliet. The older I got the more I hated the place. No offence but the best thing I ever did was move south. My kids are still there but they visit here


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2013)

Nightcrawler said:


> I hope you will excuse all the thank you`s did not realize I could reply to all with one post. So thanks again I`m glad to be here looking forward to hearing from all of you .



No problemo. Just for future.. if you want to answer somebody's post ( like I'm doing now ) hit the *Replay With Quote* button at the bottom on right of the post you want to replay. In the way your answer can refer to a particular guy here. The option is an alternative for the *Post Quick Replay* option.


----------



## Austin A (Dec 15, 2013)

welcome! glad to see you joined.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Nightcrawler!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from another displaced Illinoisan. 


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Dec 17, 2013)

Illinoisan?
Now you're a Coronan! 
Too silly.

I'm a New South Walan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm a Baconian myself...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Illinoisan?
> Now you're a Coronan!
> Too silly.
> 
> I'm a New South Walan!



Not a Coronan but I am a Californian. 




> Illinoisan: Illinoisan | Define Illinoisan at Dictionary.com
> 
> noun
> 1.
> ...




Wheels


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 17, 2013)

Never heard that one before and I've lived on Illinois all my life. You learn something new on this site every day.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Never heard that one before and I've lived on Illinois all my life. You learn something new on this site every day.



Might just be central and southern Illinois terminology?


Wheels


----------



## mikewint (Dec 18, 2013)

Yup, the correct term is a DEMONYM. Commonly formed by adding -an or -ian to the state name. Here, strangly enough, we are: Ark - Kansan (Arkansan or Arkie for short). Sometimes just -er like New Yorker or sometimes -ite as in Wyomingite or Massachusite (officially, a Bay Stater). From Indiana, officially, a Hoosier.
And don't let Bill con you, he's a New South Welshmen or unofficially Waratahs - Cockroaches - Blues


----------

